# Steroids package to USA



## srbijadotokija (Apr 24, 2010)

As I just started with advices in reply to previous post, I decided give you Americans few more advises:


When US citizen is order steroid pack from abroad I advise:

1. Use fake name on address
2. Ask source to send not registered - no signature required
3. When package is delivered - don't open it!
Leave it closed for 4 days minimum, in case it will set up, they will not wait so long. So if DEA breaks in ( 4 days max), they will find unopened package with fake name on. You simply explain them it was some mistake and package obviously is not yours, and you intended to carry it to post office to send back to receiver they next day.


When ordering from new source:

1.Ask for sample ( paid or free) to test delivery. And this should be clomid or t3 that is !not! on DEA list of prohibited substances.

When USA citizen is on vacation in steroids OTC country:

You can get in some countries steroids OTC ( Turkey, Serbia, Thailand, Bulgaria, Mexico, Argentina, Greece....) So when you are on vacation in some of that countries:

1. Do not carry them back thought customs, but better mail them back
2. In case you are too attached on gear, - repack them. Put tabs in vitamin tabs bottle, Vials and amps - you can mix them ( make stack) and put them in clean vials that you can get in pharmacy, ask them to make you label for that vial or some kind of plastic bottle ( sun oil or something like that)
If you are BB, give that to GF or wife, let her carry trough customs as it is less likely they will search her.

Be careful always about fakes and shitty UG products, I advise you buy few books from William Llewellyn (search from them on internet) and get educated asap - before you stick needleds with carpy gear in your body and get serious infection.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 24, 2010)

interested and smart info!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 24, 2010)

You have some good points up there, but I would in no way suggest anyone getting ANY of William Llewellyn's books as they are full of shit.  

He has taken bribes to help specific distributors.  The tests are all "fixed" on the compounds, made to promote one distributor that I will not name.  Even though we all know who that is.  His dosing protocols are all off base.  Run a search on the guy before you think about buying any of his books.

/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 24, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have some good points up there, but I would in no way suggest anyone getting ANY of William Llewellyn's books as they are full of shit.
> 
> He has taken bribes to help specific distributors.  The tests are all "fixed" on the compounds, made to promote one distributor that I will not name.  Even though we all know who that is.  His dosing protocols are all off base.  Run a search on the guy before you think about buying any of his books.
> 
> /V



Vic , call it a hunch but don't think you'll be invited to any of Williams cookouts this summer ! LOLOLOL


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

fake names are a red flag the post office know who lives where this isn't the good old day...if the order is a small one worse thing is u get a green letter saying it been taken...fake names are a bad idea..


----------



## downtown (Apr 24, 2010)

Or just send it to a OLD relative, that can accept it for you.  If they do get raided the cops will find nothing else, and they can claim that they order something from ebay by accident.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

downtown said:


> Or just send it to a OLD relative, that can accept it for you. If they do get raided the cops will find nothing else, and they can claim that they order something from ebay by accident.


 exactly. 

its just some think the post office is a joke trust me on this they are out there looking for other thing,red flags ect. but all i can say is i know what i know.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have some good points up there, but I would in no way suggest anyone getting ANY of William Llewellyn's books as they are full of shit.
> 
> He has taken bribes to help specific distributors.  The tests are all "fixed" on the compounds, made to promote one distributor that I will not name.  Even though we all know who that is.  His dosing protocols are all off base.  Run a search on the guy before you think about buying any of his books.
> 
> /V



I can assure you WL is NOT taking any bribes.  But anyways, as more books you read better it is for you.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

downtown said:


> Or just send it to a OLD relative, that can accept it for you.  If they do get raided the cops will find nothing else, and they can claim that they order something from ebay by accident.



Eaxctly

or if  your name is MIKE SMITH, just use name on addy Mr. Michael S.
or so.
Pack will come  anyway, but make sure it is not signature required.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> exactly.
> 
> its just some think the post office is a joke trust me on this they are out there looking for other thing,red flags ect. but all i can say is i know what i know.




JFYI ..there is no such thing as flagged address


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> I can assure you WL is NOT taking any bribes.



Yes yes...you know better than I.  Just like the "Euro FDA" eh?  


/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yes yes...you know better than I.  Just like the "Euro FDA" eh?
> 
> 
> /V




In Serbia for example: 

ALIMS - Medicines and Medical Devices Agency of Serbia - Vojvode Stepe 458, 11152 Beograd, Republika Srbija


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> In Serbia for example:
> 
> ALIMS - Medicines and Medical Devices Agency of Serbia - Vojvode Stepe 458, 11152 Beograd, Republika Srbija



Wow...you really like digging yourself into a bigger hole.  

SHOW ME WHERE THIS LINK MENTIONS *ANYTHING* ABOUT "*EURO FDA*"!

You can't because there is NO SUCH AGENCY.  What can't you understand??  What are you trying to prove by posting this link?


/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> JFYI ..there is no such thing as flagged address



You keep on believe'n that if it works for you. That's like say'n there's no such thing as being under surveillance. Lots of cats sit'n in the joint that believed the same thing. I know some. Keep using tha same addy for international mail and that address goes into the system for receive'n mail regularly from outta of country . It's called " National Security " Here's an American history lesson if you believe they don't flag addy's and let's not talk bout " steel" let's talk steroids. There was this lil thing that that happened a few years back called " RAW DEAL" ! So many cats got caught up in that flagged mail shit that it went all the way back to China. Addys were FLAGGED ! You can think they stopped if you'd like.......but some of us know better. But you do what you do by all means. 

Peace and Love


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> JFYI ..there is no such thing as flagged address


 your high if you don't think they can't do that.. one the posyt office does have a guideline for packages , i have first hand info so , i said my 2 cents.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> I can assure you WL is NOT taking any bribes.  But anyways, as more books you read better it is for you.



Can you assure me how you know WL didn't take no bribes? You need to mingle a little more on the various BB forums and get yourself educated on this dude.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 25, 2010)

*srbijadotokija*, do you see a pattern developing here? 

/V


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 25, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> JFYI ..there is no such thing as flagged address



You really have no clue dude. If you get a seizure letter sent to you with a certain address that address is forever flagged. Anything overseas going to that address will be opened. 
 You give the seizure letter to your  (lab, Pharmacy etc.) and they'll tell you they'll resend your shit but you better give a different address.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 27, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have some good points up there, but I would in no way suggest anyone getting ANY of William Llewellyn's books as they are full of shit.
> 
> He has taken bribes to help specific distributors. The tests are all "fixed" on the compounds, made to promote one distributor that I will not name. Even though we all know who that is. His dosing protocols are all off base. Run a search on the guy before you think about buying any of his books.
> 
> /V


 
People like to talk about this but _not one single soul_ has ever provided any proof of it.  Without proof, it's nothing more than assumptions and gossip.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> Can you assure me how you know WL didn't take no bribes? You need to mingle a little more on the various BB forums and get yourself educated on this dude.



can you assure me that he did take bribes? 
so now it's guilty until proven innocent?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)

I dont know or care if he did or didn't.  What I do know is that at one time he was a wel known and well respect authority on AAS use.  The problem seems to be that as of late his dosing protocals widely vary from the accepted norms, his opions also vary greatly from user feed back.  He says XXXXXugl is pure, high quality product and YYYYYugl is contaminated and underdosed but, the AAS community says XXXXXugl lab is shitty and bad results from their products and YYYYYugl has great product and good results. As far as I'm concerned the proof is in the pudding.  If you trust the guy and trust his advice more power to ya and if ya dont thats good as well I have guys I ask advice that *I* believe and Bills just not on that list.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 27, 2010)

Robert said:


> can you assure me that he did take bribes?
> so now it's guilty until proven innocent?




No, I can't but, srbijadotokija has the burden of proof since he "assured us WL didn't take no bribes. I can only give links to various blogs and BB forums which talks of this matter and doesn't make WL look at all honest in his book.
 I have the link somewhere wherre you can download his book for free. If the link is gone I downloaded the book anyway so I'll put it here if I can. Can I?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 28, 2010)

the situation said:


> fake names are a red flag the post office know who lives where this isn't the good old day...if the order is a small one worse thing is u get a green letter saying it been taken...fake names are a bad idea..


 ^+1


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

How would the post office know it's a fake name?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 28, 2010)

They won't know but using a fake name implies breaking another law,which mean added charges if you get caught and feds knock at your door!!!If they catch you with gears as long as you didn't sign for the package you can always lies and tell it was send to wrong adress, if you did use a fake id,there's more chance they won't believe you!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> No, I can't but, srbijadotokija has the burden of proof since he "assured us WL didn't take no bribes. I can only give links to various blogs and BB forums which talks of this matter and doesn't make WL look at all honest in his book.
> I have the link somewhere wherre you can download his book for free. If the link is gone I downloaded the book anyway so I'll put it here if I can. Can I?



ive heard all of the same shit. its a big smear campagin between him and AR. my issue is, no one has ever produced such a comprehensive book as he had. so no one can really say, oh shit mine is better, ya know?

listen, i dont trust the guy as far as i can throw him, but he IS the only one so far to put that much ink to paper on the subject. 

additionally, if you want to know, just ask him, I know either he or one of his "employees" (read: shill accounts run by fanboys) are on here. and thats no bs


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Wl*

Great post, thank you for the info.
I will and can not say if WL ever took
money to bump a product but if you 
think that he is full of shit, I would
like to see you write a better book.
The man knows his shit.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> If the link is gone I downloaded the book anyway so I'll put it here if I can. Can I?



please don't.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear members, this book is 100% real,here is not BS lab results,etc!

best-regards

wp


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> ive heard all of the same shit. its a big smear campagin between him and AR.



AR, (hooker...used to be his handle on BB sites) or whatever he goes by is totally full of shit. He knows nothing but what he has read. I know this because another site owner knew firsthand of his crap. No one that is legit on the boards trust AR or likes him. Not saying WL did not take bribes (I havent read these stories) but I would trust him anyday over AR. I've seen AR badmouth alot of people. That shows his character right there.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 28, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members, this book is 100% real,here is not BS lab results,etc!



How do you know this book is "100% real"? (whatever that is supposed to mean)  Did you read it (other than the bogus lab results)?

Is it because most of your products are in that book?  It looks like that book praises your services.  Have you ever done ANY kind of business will Bill?  I ask because you state that this book is "100% real".  How do you know that?


/V


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> How do you know this book is "100% real"? (whatever that is supposed to mean)  Did you read it (other than the bogus lab results)?
> 
> Is it because most of your products are in that book?  It looks like that book praises your services.  Have you ever done ANY kind of business will Bill?  I ask because you state that this book is "100% real".  How do you know that?
> 
> /V



why are the lab results bogus?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

William lewellyn has some good stuff. Is it all good? No, but his contributions have been good overall.

As far as Anthony Roberts goes I have been in quite a few PM's and E-mails with the guy and he has always treated me well. The guy knows a heck of a lot in my humble opinion. Years ago he sold some extremely good info to Brian Clapp and I must say it is top notch science on anabolic steroids. When I asked him about it he sent me the e-book for free.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 28, 2010)

big bump *heavyiron. WL have all anabolics books great...from 2002 i think!

also AR is most fair guy i ever see and hear, no BS! 

We do not care what you **VictorZ06 say but we know lab results in new UGL book are not joke!

best-regards

wp
*


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

Woah easy there WP guy Vic is well liked and respected here I dont think he was being unfair he asked you a legitamate question based on your statement How _do _you know the labs are accurate were you present for these tests?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> As far as Anthony Roberts goes I have been in quite a few PM's and E-mails with the guy and he has always treated me well. The guy knows a heck of a lot in my humble opinion. Years ago he sold some extremely good info to Brian Clapp and I must say it is top notch science on anabolic steroids. When I asked him about it he sent me the e-book for free.



yeah, I have had some PM's on Facebook with Anthony, he's cool in my book.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 28, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We do not care what you *VictorZ06 say but we know lab results in new UGL book are not joke!
> *



Same here. I could care less of what you say as I know very well how you operate.

OK. Answer me this. Why are your products in a "UGL book" when you claim and advertise that your products are all legitimately licensed? I mean, if they are not UGL, why is it in a "UGL book" like you said? I guess Bill considers you to be a UGL?

And lastly....it seems that you "KNOW" that the lab results in his book are not a joke. How do YOU know that? It was a simple question that you could not answer. Perhaps at the very least you can answer my other questions that you are avoiding. 


/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Same here. I could care less of what you say as I know very well how you operate.
> 
> OK. Answer me this. Why are your products in a "UGL book" when you claim and advertise that your products are all legitamatly licenced? I mean, if they are not UGL, why is it in a "UGL book" like you said? I guess Bill considers you to be a UGL?
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> yeah, I have had some PM's on Facebook with Anthony, he's cool in my book.


 He is a pretty controversial guy but man he finds info out like no one else. If you ever need inside info he has it.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 28, 2010)

coolermaster1219 said:


> Great post, thank you for the info.
> I will and can not say if WL ever took
> money to bump a product but if you
> think that he is full of shit, I would
> ...





What the hell does someone not believing him have to do with that someone being able to write a better book? Re-read your post and think about what you said.
 Nobody said the man doesn't know his shit. Of course he does. He's been in the game for years.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> please don't.





I understand. That's why I asked.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 28, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> They won't know but using a fake name implies breaking another law,which mean added charges if you get caught and feds knock at your door!!!If they catch you with gears as long as you didn't sign for the package you can always lies and tell it was send to wrong adress, if you did use a fake id,there's more chance they won't believe you!!!




I read many times that if there is a problem with Western Union (which most places use, although many are going with other places now) and they need your ID and you used a fake name, your screwed.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 28, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> William lewellyn has some good stuff. Is it all good? No, but his contributions have been good overall.
> 
> As far as Anthony Roberts goes I have been in quite a few PM's and E-mails with the guy and he has always treated me well. The guy knows a heck of a lot in my humble opinion. Years ago he sold some extremely good info to Brian Clapp and I must say it is top notch science on anabolic steroids. When I asked him about it he sent me the e-book for free.



People don't like AR because he puts everybodys dirt out there for all to read. His blog is great. If you read his blog you'll know he pretty much is at war with Brian Clapp. I suggest everyone check his blog out and I assure you, you will learn something weather it is about gear or especially people in the business of bodybuilding, supplements, shit behind the scenes, research chem sites etc.


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Same here. I could care less of what you say as I know very well how you operate.
> 
> OK. Answer me this. Why are your products in a "UGL book" when you claim and advertise that your products are all legitimately licensed? I mean, if they are not UGL, why is it in a "UGL book" like you said? I guess Bill considers you to be a UGL?
> 
> ...




Can't wait to hear his reply to these comments. Jeeez. I never put that thought together. What the hell is his "HUMAN GRADE" stuff doing in the underground book. Never thought of that.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Is it because most of your products are in that book?
> 
> 
> /V


 
How can you possibly trash a book that you never even read?  You obviously have not read it because there is just one AP product that was included in the book (test cyp).


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> Can't wait to hear his reply to these comments. Jeeez. I never put that thought together. What the hell is his "HUMAN GRADE" stuff doing in the underground book. Never thought of that.


 
William Llewellyn explained the reasoning behind including several FDA licensed products in the book.  Many labs fall into a "grey area".  Although, some have licensed products, some also produce non-licensed products (tren, tbol, etc.).  Other labs with licensed products included in the book are Balkan and Unigen.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dusters said:


> How can you possibly trash a book that you never even read?



Easy.  I didn't approve of his other books that I read.  

I'm not saying the book is complete trash as it does have some basic fundamentals in it.  But hey, it's the same info you can find in the stickies on various boards.  I have not read the complete book, but from what I read from it...I didn't agree with him on several points.  Everyone can draw their own conclusions, if you agree with his dosing protocols for example, well...we have a difference of opinion.

/V


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> If they catch you with gears as long as you didn't sign for the package you can always lies and tell it was send to wrong adress


 
I think people worry too much about having to sign for packages.  How is that proof of anything?  You're receiving a package, so what, you don't know what's in it...Hell it could be a surprise gift from someone.  And if LE is on to you for a particular package, do you really think not having to sign for it is going to save your ass?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Easy. I didn't approve of his other books that I read.
> 
> I'm not saying the book is complete trash as it does have some basic fundamentals in it. But hey, it's the same info you can find in the stickies on various boards. I have not read the complete book, but from what I read from it...I didn't agree with him on several points. Everyone can draw their own conclusions, if you agree with his dosing protocols for example, well...we have a difference of opinion.
> 
> /V


 
Lewellyn is conservative for my tastes when it comes to dosing but dosing philosophy is just that, philosophy. It works for some and that is great.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> People don't like AR because he puts everybodys dirt out there for all to read. His blog is great. If you read his blog you'll know he pretty much is at war with Brian Clapp. I suggest everyone check his blog out and I assure you, you will learn something weather it is about gear or especially people in the business of bodybuilding, supplements, shit behind the scenes, research chem sites etc.


 Yeah, anyone that is war with Clapp is a good guy in my book. Clapp has scammed thousands of guys and is a total dirtbag with his fake steroids.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Easy. I didn't approve of his other books that I read.
> 
> I'm not saying the book is complete trash as it does have some basic fundamentals in it. But hey, it's the same info you can find in the stickies on various boards. I have not read the complete book, but from what I read from it...I didn't agree with him on several points. Everyone can draw their own conclusions, if you agree with his dosing protocols for example, well...we have a difference of opinion.
> 
> /V


 
I understand where you're coming from, but this isn't a revised Anabolics book, you can't find lab tests in the stickies on various boards, and I don't think there are any dosing protocols.  I'm just sayin', don't knock it 'til you try it.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> William lewellyn has some good stuff. Is it all good? No, but his contributions have been good overall.
> 
> As far as Anthony Roberts goes I have been in quite a few PM's and E-mails with the guy and he has always treated me well. The guy knows a heck of a lot in my humble opinion. Years ago he sold some extremely good info to Brian Clapp and I must say it is top notch science on anabolic steroids. When I asked him about it he sent me the e-book for free.



Well IMO this info is good enough for me. I have never had dealings with AR, only what I have heard from others. Just shows how the internet can be and you cant believe just any info you get. You always have to research for yourself.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is my problem with WL's UGL's book. He only used HPLC as a test. That in it's self is not a very accurate way of testing anything. It also does not show many organics and other compounds which have been found in some AAS that cause pain and could be potentially toxic. One other thing I don't like about the testing, is HPLC is only good for tell how much of stuff is in the sample, approximately. The only way to confirm exactly what the compounds are is you need to run an HPLC test with a known and pure substance to compare results with. If you do not, you can not be certain if the compounds being tested for are actually what they are labeled as. And in his book he provides no such comaprisons. So basically, we're all just taking his word for it. And personally, he has broke his word to me on a deal we made a while back. So for me, his word is shit. 

If you don't believe me on the accuracy of HPLC, then look it up your self.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 28, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Lewellyn is conservative for my tastes when it comes to dosing but dosing philosophy is just that, philosophy. It works for some and that is great.



I agree with you 100% on this point, experienced users don't follow his protocols.  They simply will not work for me (but will for others).  Like you said...it's a philosophy.  I called it a "difference of opinion".



/V


----------



## Dr. Igor (Apr 29, 2010)

*USA - No problem*

I know one real thing. I know a lot of seller who send packages to USA. No problem with post. No problem with customs. 99% delivery success.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I agree with you 100% on this point, *experienced users don't follow his protocols*. They simply will not work for me (but will for others). Like you said...it's a philosophy. I called it a "difference of opinion".
> 
> 
> 
> /V


I agree 100% as well my friend.

His cycles are kinda like most experienced guys HRT doses =)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Here is my problem with WL's UGL's book. He only used HPLC as a test. That in it's self is not a very accurate way of testing anything. It also does not show many organics and other compounds which have been found in some AAS that cause pain and could be potentially toxic. One other thing I don't like about the testing, is HPLC is only good for tell how much of stuff is in the sample, approximately. The only way to confirm exactly what the compounds are is you need to run an HPLC test with a known and pure substance to compare results with. If you do not, you can not be certain if the compounds being tested for are actually what they are labeled as. And in his book he provides no such comaprisons. So basically, we're all just taking his word for it. And personally, he has broke his word to me on a deal we made a while back. So for me, his word is shit.
> 
> If you don't believe me on the accuracy of HPLC, then look it up your self.



Very well put , this is why I called his lab results "bogus"!

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Here is my problem with WL's UGL's book. He only used HPLC as a test. That in it's self is not a very accurate way of testing anything. It also does not show many organics and other compounds which have been found in some AAS that cause pain and could be potentially toxic. One other thing I don't like about the testing, is HPLC is only good for tell how much of stuff is in the sample, approximately. The only way to confirm exactly what the compounds are is you need to run an HPLC test with a known and pure substance to compare results with. If you do not, you can not be certain if the compounds being tested for are actually what they are labeled as. And in his book he provides no such comaprisons. So basically, we're all just taking his word for it. And personally, he has broke his word to me on a deal we made a while back. So for me, his word is shit.
> 
> If you don't believe me on the accuracy of HPLC, then look it up your self.


 What would be the best testing method dragon? Gaschromatograph maybe?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

Dr. Igor said:


> I know one real thing. I know a lot of seller who send packages to USA. No problem with post. No problem with customs. 99% delivery success.


If you know seller that send package in canada at a 99% delivery rate, i'll buy you free test dr!!!!!!
US custom are a ride in the park beside canadian custom!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah Canada customs is hardcore. My sister moved to Ontario in 93 and one year I sent her a card with a flower pressed in it customs actually sent it back with a letter that I could not send foreign plants into Canada without a permit I couldn't believe it. Most people dont believe me when I tell em about that but I swear it really happened.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah Canada customs is hardcore. My sister moved to Ontario in 93 and one year I sent her a card with a flower pressed in it customs actually sent it back with a letter that I could not send foreign plants into Canada without a permit I couldn't believe it. Most people dont believe me when I tell em about that but I swear it really happened.


 
You made that shit up!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish I did bro I knew noone would believe it and I dont care it happened


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah Canada customs is hardcore. My sister moved to Ontario in 93 and one year I sent her a card with a flower pressed in it customs actually sent it back with a letter that I could not send foreign plants into Canada without a permit I couldn't believe it. Most people dont believe me when I tell em about that but I swear it really happened.


 
I know you were toking weed to tell funny story like that!!!Friend with BigRene???


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I know you were toking weed to tell funny story like that!!!Friend with BigRene???


 just forget it thats why I dont tell that story anymore


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I wish I did bro I knew noone would believe it and I dont care it happened


 

I belive you bro, here in australia you cant even take a plant or a bit of fruit from my state to the next. If you get caught taking it you get in the shit and get a fine not a few hundred bucks either its in the thousands! So you might for get to take an orange out of your car drive over the border get stopped and get a fine.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you still able to get some goodies mr BTB???


----------



## CG (Apr 29, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Are you still able to get some goodies mr BTB???


My cousin lived in nsw for a while, he said anything fun and worthwhile came from a boat from thailand lol


----------



## unclem (Jun 14, 2010)

i know for a fact that you can not use a fake name and it go to your address. your house will be flagged if you have to many overseas deliveries in a yrs time then they open them. thats why i only use international 2 times a yr if that. yes customs and dea came to my door in 1993 or 95 cant remember which. they didnt arrest me because it wasnt worth there time for 100 d-bol i sent from a newpaper add i seen. he asked if i had a computer and i didnt at that time. the reason was i used a switched name and thought if i got it to come through the port of SF cali they wouldnt know. they knew alright. i was just headed out the door for a root canal that was hurting. he was a wise ass . but it took ten yrs for me to get packages coming from overseas to not be picked at now i get them but now iam much wiser. and every time you send your orders overseas they do for a fact keep a record of how many times it has gone to the name and address. the best time to go shopping is x-mas time where there more about get it out the door. febuary is the worst time to send for gear by my personal expierience. just be wise and dont send where its going to take but only one package worth to get it here. your increasing your chances by having them send about 3 seperate things to your address. if your lucky and get away with the 3 then hold off for at least 6 months before trying again. if you start to be a thorn in there side watch out for the knock. i was a thorn in the side off fedex and usps in the early 90s but now i know how things work by expierience. imho


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> i know for a fact that you can not use a fake name and it go to your address. your house will be flagged if you have to many overseas deliveries in a yrs time then they open them. thats why i only use international 2 times a yr if that. yes customs and dea came to my door in 1993 or 95 cant remember which. they didnt arrest me because it wasnt worth there time for 100 d-bol i sent from a newpaper add i seen. he asked if i had a computer and i didnt at that time. the reason was i used a switched name and thought if i got it to come through the port of SF cali they wouldnt know. they knew alright. i was just headed out the door for a root canal that was hurting. he was a wise ass . but it took ten yrs for me to get packages coming from overseas to not be picked at now i get them but now iam much wiser. and every time you send your orders overseas they do for a fact keep a record of how many times it has gone to the name and address. the best time to go shopping is x-mas time where there more about get it out the door. febuary is the worst time to send for gear by my personal expierience. just be wise and dont send where its going to take but only one package worth to get it here. your increasing your chances by having them send about 3 seperate things to your address. if your lucky and get away with the 3 then hold off for at least 6 months before trying again. if you start to be a thorn in there side watch out for the knock. i was a thorn in the side off fedex and usps in the early 90s but now i know how things work by expierience. imho



I always use a fake name to my address. I use the same fake name though.

Of course, 90% of my orders are from domestic, not international.


----------

